# This is an emergency! We're running out of wine!



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

I heard on several nat'l news shows yesterday....*we're running out of wine!!!*  Excluding wars and famine, that is some of the worst news I've heard lately.  I'm going to begin stockpiling my favorite red immediately.  Seriously, how could such a thing happen with a gazillion vineyards all over the world?  Just another silly thing for me to "wine" over, but I'm really fretting over the prospect of it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

We'll always have whiskey ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 31, 2013)

There are 4 wineries within 15 miles of my house. I believe they all had a good crop this year. The price will go up I'm sure if there is a shortage anywhere in the world.


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

That is an emergency.   Love my Merlot!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> There are 4 wineries within 15 miles of my house. I believe they all had a good crop this year. The price will go up I'm sure if there is a shortage anywhere in the world.



That's what amazes me, RK.  My cousin has a mtn home on the VA/NC line with 10 or so within easy drive to her house, all of them are huge...and that's just our lil tiny area of the world.  But the newscasts were emphatic about it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 31, 2013)

*OMG that is awful Katy, we may have to resort to beer or whisky*


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 31, 2013)

Saw some grapegrower crying over his crop the other night. A late spring frost burnt the lot off. 
Think he's in Tasmania though, I haven't heard any 'whining' from the Hunter Valley. 

We saw the sad and sorry close-ups of withered and curled up leaves and all these tiny li'l baby bunches of grapes snap frozen on their li'l twigs.  aaaawwwwww.

Bwaaahahaha. 

 I don't drink wine.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

Katybug said:


> ... But the newscasts were emphatic about it.



Don't always believe what the media tells you ...


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Don't always believe what the media tells you ...



Really?  Are you implying that the media isn't telling the whole truth, nothing but the truth........?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Don't always believe what the media tells you ...



I was just commenting the other day that they must have had a good grape crop this year.  It seems like there was an abundance of really good grapes this year and pretty inexpensive too.  We have eaten a lot of grapes this summer.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

TWH....





> I wonder how carrot wine would taste?



Fine, after the first couple of glasses...  That's usually the point where two's too many, and twelve is not enough..LOL


----------



## That Guy (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting that after I left living at the vineyard I no longer drink wine . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I heard on several nat'l news shows yesterday....*we're running out of wine!!!*  Excluding wars and famine, that is some of the worst news I've heard lately.  I'm going to begin stockpiling my favorite red immediately.  Seriously, how could such a think happen with a gazillion vineyards all over the world?  Just another silly thing for me to "wine" over, but I'm really fretting over the prospect of it.




Don't they know April Fools Day is  April 1st!


----------



## drifter (Oct 31, 2013)

No sweat, Katybug. There's oodles of wine in California and if that's not enough the 
Australians ship wine around the world. Pick up an extra bottle and soon it'll start flowing your way again.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> We need a "LIKE" button.  :goodone:



Ditto!  If we had one, I would press it.  layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 31, 2013)

_Never fear Katy we in Oz could ship it over to you _


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Saw some grapegrower crying over his crop the other night. A late spring frost burnt the lot off.
> Think he's in Tasmania though, I haven't heard any 'whining' from the Hunter Valley.
> 
> We saw the sad and sorry close-ups of withered and curled up leaves and all these tiny li'l baby bunches of grapes snap frozen on their li'l twigs.  aaaawwwwww.
> ...



Lucky you in not missing out, Di, but hoping there are other areas that can help us this through this major crisis.  Sorry for the Tasmanian grape growers, tho it's not one of my usual selections.  Not meaning to belittle, but I had no clue they even produced it or anything else I use.  Kidding aside, it's obviously a very big deal internationally...and a very big deal for me and everyone I know!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> No sweat, Katybug. There's oodles of wine in California and if that's not enough the
> Australians ship wine around the world. Pick up an extra bottle and soon it'll start flowing your way again.



Thx for the consolation, drifter.  My preference is Australian wine, and for sure I'll be picking up several extra bottles weekly, but the newscasts didn't say that.  They all said there was an upcoming world-wide shortage.  The thought of those tiny shriveled up leaves, as described in another post, makes me sick.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> No sweat, Katybug. There's oodles of wine in California and if that's not enough the
> Australians ship wine around the world. Pick up an extra bottle and soon it'll start flowing your way again.



Australian wine is the best in the world.   I'm speaking from lots of experience ..... 
:woohoo1:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll take your word for it DB. 



Life can be cruel. I lived in the Hunter Valley famous for coal mines, race horse studs and vineyards.
I got the coal mines! 
 I can't afford to own, ride or bet on nags, and would you believe I'm allergic to grapes!   aaaaagh.

There was a vineyard between me and town and it was always a pleasure driving past to see those li'l baby leaves, spring had come! Yea.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> australian wine is the best in the world.   I'm speaking from lots of experience .....
> :woohoo1:



*ditto!!***


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

Diwundrin said:  


> Life can be cruel. I lived in the Hunter Valley famous for coal mines, race horse studs and vineyards.





> I got the coal mines!
> I can't afford to own, ride or bet on nags, and would you believe I'm allergic to grapes! aaaaagh.



Oh, I would have to say, shoot me now...I would have to move as I could not stand to be teased like that everyday!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *ditto!!***



Really?  What Aussie wines do you drink Katybug?


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

Tell him Barossa Pearl or something Katy, he'll never speak to you again.


----------



## Michael. (Nov 1, 2013)

.

Some of you may have seen this one before?



.​


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Tell him Barossa Pearl or something Katy, he'll never speak to you again.



Never exported to the US.  They were deemed to have "better taste" ..... so we sent them sparkling Porphyry Pearl.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 1, 2013)

I have only been drinking from Oz since summer when a friend offered me a glass and I fell in love.  I haven't been able to find that particular brand since and I can't remember the name of it, just would recognize the bottle. Total Wine (discounted) has a huge selection of all wines, and the best selection of Australian wines around.  I always buy Pinot Noir -- just whatever appeals to me at the time.  Do you have a particular brand you would recommend that is reasonably priced?  I've found you don't have to pay a lot of money for a good bottle of wine, but I don't necessarily want the cheapest either.  I've tried several different Oz Pinot Noir's and they are all outstanding.  Next purchase, I'll pay closer attention and let you know my favorites.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Never exported to the US.  They were deemed to have "better taste" ..... so we sent them sparkling Porphyry Pearl.



Dammit!!  I was gonna use that one but couldn't spell it. Wasn't that the pits?  I used to drink wine until I found out what was making me puff up like a poisoned pup and break out in a rash.  Siiiigh.  But it's for the best, my favourite wine was Riccadonna, Italian. I'da been lynched in the 'Valley'.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 1, 2013)

Just remember:  Life's too short to drink cheap whine.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Interesting that after I left living at the vineyard I no longer drink wine . . .



Living in a vineyard..oh, snap!   Do you think they would rent the house to me?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 1, 2013)

_Brown Bros make the best wines i have tasted, they are in Rutherglen Victoria their Cruchen Reisling is superb._


----------



## GDAD (Nov 1, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Brown Bros make the best wines i have tasted, they are in Rutherglen Victoria their Cruchen Reisling is superb._




Jillaroo:  Under your name you should have *FERMENTED *NOT :lofl:*DEMENTED*


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 1, 2013)

I bought a cheap bottla Tawny Port for Christmas cooking experiments from a new winery in Mudgee many years ago.  It lay forgotten in a box in a cupboard for around a decade and I was at the point of throwing it out, but popped the top instead... and it was the most blissful tipple.  Talk about 'maturing' well.  It didn't go into the cooking I can tell yas that! 



Did anyone ever hear of a wine from an optimist who thought starting a vineyard just out of Alice Springs was a good idea?

No?   gee, wonder why?  He would have done better making moonshine from fermented Spinifex seeds I think.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Katybug said:


> I have only been drinking from Oz since summer when a friend offered me a glass and I fell in love.  I haven't been able to find that particular brand since and I can't remember the name of it, just would recognize the bottle. Total Wine (discounted) has a huge selection of all wines, and the best selection of Australian wines around.  I always buy Pinot Noir -- just whatever appeals to me at the time.  Do you have a particular brand you would recommend that is reasonably priced?  I've found you don't have to pay a lot of money for a good bottle of wine, but I don't necessarily want the cheapest either.  I've tried several different Oz Pinot Noir's and they are all outstanding.  Next purchase, I'll pay closer attention and let you know my favorites.


I see some on Total Wine that are a good bit cheaper than I can buy here ..... I wonder if they ship to Oz?  

Try this one KB:
http://www.totalwine.com/eng/product/charles-cimicky-shiraz-trumps/2140750


----------



## terra (Nov 2, 2013)

We had a couple of frosts in our region last week... quite late in the season for frosts but they happened . 
 Some of our local vineyards have copped a hit in the low lying areas of their vines.. ruining the growth of that particular vine.
  No grapes this year.  Also happened a few years back and it wiped out the entire crop.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 2, 2013)

terra said:


> We had a couple of frosts in our region last week... quite late in the season for frosts but they happened .
> Some of our local vineyards have copped a hit in the low lying areas of their vines.. ruining the growth of that particular vine.
> No grapes this year.  Also happened a few years back and it wiped out the entire crop.



*Geez, this is sounding very serious.  Thank goodness for a huge selection of Vodka, but the "liquor's quicker" is really true for me and not something I can enjoy for the evening, and remain reasonably coherent.  Probably one of my worst complaints of aging.  *


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 3, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Reading this thread again, it has just dawned on me that, every day, I walk past half dozen or so bottles of wine that were gifts. They're all nicely situated in the top off my buffet because they weren't cheap and one has a really unique label on it.
> 
> By now they've been sitting in there anywhere from from four years to ten years.   With Christmas coming and people tend to spend more money than they have brains, mehbee I should offer them up for auction on Ebay  :dollar:




Sorry to be the bearer of bad news TWH, but if those bottles have been sitting in an upright position for all that time, and not stored in a temp controlled enviorment, they are vinegar now.  Mix them with some baking soda and they will make a good drain cleaner or make salad dressing.layful:


----------



## That Guy (Nov 4, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Living in a vineyard..oh, snap!   Do you think they would rent the house to me?



Sorry, one of the daughters is in there now.  Besides, the owner pretends to be nice but is actually a complete asshole.


----------

